
Show HN: Find great brandable domains thanks to Randator AI - jbonilla
https://randator.com
======
garinthengineer
That is so cool. I like the way it combines words. Does it also check domain
availability at the same time?

~~~
jbonilla
Yes, I am also surprised. In fact, Randator was generated by itself, I
introduced the keywords: brand, name and generator, and one of the suggestions
was Randator :-)

Yes, domain availability can be checked with the kind of circled arrow, domain
extension can be also change with the arrow close to the current extension.

It also checks name availability on social media and provides an estimated
value of the domain, besides the current domain cost.

